# Initial test results



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi there, glad you are here and appreciate the support.

I had a total thyroidectomy six weeks ago today, for a large goiter. Before surgery my thyroid function tests were within normal range.

Since my surgery I have been on 100mcg of levothyroxine per day.

I have had increasing tiredness, dry limp hair, puffy face, weight gain and an inability to concentrate. My stamina is zilch.

I'm not due for my follow up bloods for another two weeks, however organized one through my GP on Friday and got just a snapshot of the results on the phone yesterday - others were in a normal range. The only one I managed to write down was TSH at 5.7 (range 0.4 - 3.8). I think that means I'm hypothyroid.

I'll chat to my GP today, but wondered if this is enough information for a steer about how much to seek my increase in thyroxine to be? Also, how long does it typically take for energy to return when the drug levels lift? I'm shifting country in less than three weeks - which means I need to pack up a house and do a zillion other things. Ack!

thanks for any thoughts
ange


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there!

Yes, you'll need a bump up in meds. My surgeon starts his TT patients at 125mcgs. I think unless you are very petite, 100mcgs would be too low for most TT folks.

I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Yes, you'll need a bump up in meds. My surgeon starts his TT patients at 125mcgs. I think unless you are very petite, 100mcgs would be too low for most TT folks.
> 
> I hope you feel better very soon.


very petite, I wish lol, with recent weight gain I'm now 220 pounds and 177cm.

thanks for your input, I thought it seemed a low starting amount.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

When the thyroid is disturbed by surgery, often an excess of thyroid hormone is released into the bloodstream. In addition, regardless of size, each person metabolizes replacement medication differently. For these reasons, the starting doses for TT patients is usually a bit lower than the dose they may end up ultimately taking.

Your numbers are a little over range, so you are definitely due for a dose increase--my guess would be 25mcg, but the doctor may want you to go up more slowly than that.

Your weight, etc should return to more normal when your levels come into range. Sometimes this process takes a few tries--with a dose adjustment and then the 8 week lab period in between. It is tedious, but unfortunately the only way to do it. Try to be patient--you don't have that far to go with your numbers, so hopefully it will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks for that, good to know. Looking forward to stabilising cheers ange


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, angew! New Zealand, huh? I'm so jealous! That's on my list of places to visit, for sure!

As for your dosage, ditto what's already been said.


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks for the welcome Octavia, you should come on down, visitors most welcome. I'm in Wellington, very cool capital to visit and live in. Bit sad to be leaving, but I have some great adventures ahead, and I'll be back for summer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angew said:


> Hi there, glad you are here and appreciate the support.
> 
> I had a total thyroidectomy six weeks ago today, for a large goiter. Before surgery my thyroid function tests were within normal range.
> 
> ...












It is hard to say what to do with you only being 6 weeks out. It usually takes thyroxine 8 weeks to fully build up in the system. That is not to say that I don't understand your plight for I surely do.

Sadly, it does take some time for the body to heal and get back to normal self.

Sounds like you have a full plate and I wonder if you can get some help w/ the move?


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Andros and thanks, I increased my dose a few days ago and already feel more energy - whew! Just in time for me to run around in ever decreasing circles finishing up at work and getting ready to travel.

cheers
Ange


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angew said:


> Hey Andros and thanks, I increased my dose a few days ago and already feel more energy - whew! Just in time for me to run around in ever decreasing circles finishing up at work and getting ready to travel.
> 
> cheers
> Ange


What did doctor increase your dose to? I know you are busy moving but keep us in the loop!


----------



## angew (Mar 12, 2012)

Reporting back, got increased to 125, so Lainey wins the jackpot for that prediction. 
Feeling heaps better already, half packed the house over the weekend!

cheers
ange


----------

